# [*] dhclient only requesting a lease once!

## kiddigital

I've switched from the default dhcpcd to dhclient because I needed additional options to be requested (option_6rd in this case). I am able to tell dhclient to request the additional option (see other thread), but dhclient only requests a lease once and then exits!

After (re-)starting the net.eth2 service (rc-service net.eth2 restart), I see the following in the processlist:

```
/sbin/dhclient -e PEER_DNS=no -e PEER_NTP=no -e IF_METRIC=2 -q -1 -pf /var/run/dhclient-eth2.pid eth2
```

I did not specify this behaviour anywhere (at least that I am aware off), but I also can't find where I have to change what so that the dhclient isn't started with the '-1' option.

For the record, the box is running baselayout-2.0.3 and openrc-0.9.8.4.

Any clues are highly appreciated...

----------

## jflasch

look in /lib64/rc/net/dhclient.sh

This is owned by package operc -0.9.8.4 on my system. 

You can open a bug against this to get someone to make it a parm instead of hard coding ...  or you can change it and then watch or block openrc releases. 

Hope this helps.

----------

